# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Ernährung während Strahlentherapie

## ElifK.

Hallo,

mein Vater wird demnächst mit einer Strahlentherapie starten. Der Strahlentherapeut hat nur gesagt, dass er keine blähenden Nahrungsmittel wie Bohnen und Kohl zu sich nehmen soll.

Was habt ihr für Tipps?  Könnt ihr mir pros und contras nennen bitte. Was tut ihm gut und was nicht?

 Kann er Granatapfelsaft weiterhin trinken? Wie siehts aus mit Körnern und Nüssen ( Kürbiskerne, Leinsamen, Sesam, Wallnuss, Mohn, Pinienkerne )?

Gibt es Teesorten, die ratsam wären?

Bitte dabei auch seine sonstigen Erkrankungen ( s. Profil ) beachten. 

Vielen Dank
Schönen Gruß

ElifK.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

mir hat mein Strahlentherapeut gesagt, ich soll während der Bestrahlung keine weiteren "Mittelchen" zu mir nehmen, denn wenn die etwas nützen sollten, dann schützen sie nicht nur die gesunden sonderen auch die kranken Zellen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## ElifK.

Hallo Hansjörg,

d.h. keine speziellen Nahrungsmittel und auch keine "Naturheilmittel" ? Mein Vater nimmt jetzt bis zum Beginn der Strahlentherapie zur Stärkung seines Immunsystems irgendwelche "Kräuterkapsel" ( anstelle von Tee, weil er den Tee aufgrund des Geschmacks nicht leiden kann ) von einer TCM-Ärztin. Es ist noch unklar, ob er während der Therapie was kriegen wird. Aber deine Anmerkung mit Schutz der kranken Zellen könnte durchaus Sinn machen. Das würden wir dann ggfls. mit besprechen.

Danke dir.

Was sollte man denn nicht essen außer Bohnen und Kohl. Gehört Broccoli auch dazu?

Schönen Gruß

ElifK.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo ElifK,

die von Hansjörg zitierte Aussage habe ich bei Vorstellung zur Strahlentherapie (die ich dann als Primärtherapie nicht gemacht habe) auch gehört.
Andererseits schreibt Prof. Beuth ( ein von der Ausbildung her klassischer Schulmediziner) in seinem Buch "Krebs ganzheitlich behandeln" (das wurde hier im Forum sogar mal von "unserem" Strahlentherapeuten Daniel empfohlen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere) als adjuvante Massnahme zur Strahlen- (und auch Chemo-)therapie die Einnahme von Natriumselenit 300 (-1000)mükrogramm/Tag und Enzyme 4000 FIP-Einheiten/Tag. Weiterhin schreibt er "die Misteltherapie ist bei nachgewiesener Abwehrschwäche sowie bei eingeschränkter Lebensqualität angezeigt".

Auch in dem Buch "Die 8 Anti-Krebs Regeln" sind einige Stoffe aufgeführt, die (angeblich ?) die Wirksamkeit von Strahlen- und Chemotherapie erhöhen sollen. Wenn das für dich in Frage kommt, suche ich die Stellen mal raus, da komme ich aber erst nach Pfingsten zu, da ich jetzt gleich zu Tochter und Enkeln in Kurzurlaub fahre.


Vielleicht sind das auch einige Anregungen für deinen Vater.
Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Therapie
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was sollte man denn nicht essen außer Bohnen und Kohl. Gehört Broccoli auch dazu?


Nix was bläht.
Haste von Brokkoli schon mal Blähungen bekommen?

Bei der Empfehlung geht es nicht um Biochemisches, sondern ganz einfach darum, dass die inneren Organe nicht vom Druck der Blähungen verschoben werden. Der Bestrahlungsplan beruht ja auf den Körperformen, wie sie zu Beginn erfasst wurden.
Ich denk, es wär auch nicht gut, sich vor der Bestrahlung literweise Cola, Champagner oder anderes CO2-geschwängertes Rülpszeug einzuverleiben.

Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

wenn noch etwas gutes zur Schonung des Darms getan werden soll, hat sich die Einnahme von indischen *Flohsamenschahlen* (hier sind 2 Beutel bereits versandkostenfrei) zur Eindämmung der Strahlenproktitis als wirksam gezeigt. Flohsamenschalen können sehr viel Wasser binden und halten den Stuhlgang geschmeidig. *Dieser Tipp ist von Helmut.2* - Ich nehme das Zeug täglich um meine Divertikulose (erfolgreich) in Schach zu halten.

Morgens und Abends je 2 gehäufte Teelöffel in ein Glas Wasser verrühren und innerhalb einer Minute trinken. Bei längerem Warten entwickelt sich daraus ein dicker Brei und lässt sich dann nicht mehr so gut einnehmen. Das Zeug ist relativ geschmacksneutral.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## ElifK.

Hallo,

@ Roland: Vielen Dank für die Infos von Prof. Beuth. Natürlich bin ich auch an den Tipps aus dem Buch "Die 8 Anti-Krebs Regeln" interessiert. 

@ Hvielemi: Danke für die Antwort. Mir ist der Grund für das Weglassen von blähenden Speisen bewußt. Nur kenn ich mich wirklich nicht mit Wirkung von Lebensmitteln aus. Es kann ja sein, dass bestimmte Nahrungsmittel Blähungen machen ohne dass ich diese Wirkung an mir festgestellt habe. Daher auch die Frage mit Broccoli. Lieber frage ich nach als was falsches zu machen. 

@ Heribert: Das hört sich ja auch gut an. Ich werde nun als nächstes wohl den behandelnden Strahlentherapeuten anschreiben und ihn mal fragen, was er von all den o.g. Tipps hält. Manchmal ist ja tatsächlich zu viel tun auch nicht gut. Mal schaun, was der Arzt sagt. Dann können wir uns erneut Gedanken machen. Vielleicht kontaktier ich auch die TCM-Ärztin. 

Schönen Gruß

ElifK.

----------


## ElifK.

Hallo Heribert,

es scheint die Flohsamenschalen in Pulver und tatsächlich eben als Schale zu geben ( laut Apotheker ). Du sprichst aber schon von den Schalen oder? In Wasser auflösen klingt nämlich auch durchaus nach Pulver. Ist das in dem von dir geschickten Link genau das Produkt? 

Ich habe nämlich heute den Hausarzt gefragt, was er davon hält. Er kennt sich jetzt nicht ausreichend mit Strahlentherapie aus, aber die Einnahme von Flohsamenschalen hält er als Schutz der Schleimhäute für keine dumme Idee. Er meinte, man müsse dann viel trinken, damit keine Klumpen im Darm gebildet werden.

Wir werden dies wohl bei meinem Vater anwenden. Müsste jetzt eben nur noch wissen, Pulver oder nicht.

Danke
Schönen Gruß

ElifK.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo ElifK,

bei dem aufgeführten Produkt handelt es sich um Indische Flohsamen*schalen*. Pulver wird oft zusammen mit Früchtecocktails als Stulregulanz verarbeitet, hat aber noch mehr die Eigenschaft zu verklumpen, wenn man nicht genügend dazu trinkt. Wenn Du das erste Mal die Flohsamenschalen in einem Glas Wasser verrührst, wirst Du sehen, wie schnell daraus ein Brei wird.
Wesentlich ist, dass in den Flohsamenschalen sehr viel der aufgenommenen Flüssigkeit gespeichert wird, und dadurch der Stuhl eben nicht hart wird. Viel trinken gehört grundsätzlich zu dieser Bestrahlung.

Bitte darauf achten, dass es reiner, ohne Zusätze versehener Flohsamen ist. Er schmeckt etwas strohig, ziemlich neutral. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

im Zusammenhang mit Indischen Flohsamenschalen, wurde ich auf *diesen Artikel* aufmerksam. Wenn auch ein kommerzielles Angebot dahinter steckt, ist die darin gemachte Aussage zu den Indischen Flohsamenschalen von Interesse.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## ElifK.

Hallo Heribert,

danke für deine Antworten. Ich habe den Strahlenherapeuten meines Vaters angemailt. Mal schaun, was er zu all dem sagt. Außerdem bin ich heute bei einem Heilpraktiker. Ob der sich damit auskennt, werden wir sehen. 
Ich finde die Einnahme von Flohsamenschalen klingt tatsächlich sinnvoll. Die Frage, die sich für mich noch stellt, ist inwiefern evtl. durch diese Samen, die sich ja durch Ansaugen von Wasser aufblähen, Organverschiebungen stattfinden können. Die Bestrahlung wird ja exakt berechnet. Und die Einnahme soll ja gut bei Verstopfung sein. Während der Bestrahlung ist ja eher mit dem Gegenteil, nämlich mit Durchfall, zu rechnen. Ob das den Durchfall evtl. noch intensiviert?

Ich bin gespannt, was der Strahlentherapeut sagen wird und freue mich natürlich über jede Anregung und jede Info von euch.

Gruß

ElifK.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo noch mal,

in dem zitierten Artikel steht:



> Dadurch sind Indische Flohsamenschalen sowohl bei Verstopfung als auch  bei Reizdarmbeschwerden das Mittel der Wahl. Flohsamen und  Flohsamenschalen sind als unterstützende Quellmittel-Behandlung bei  Morbus Crohn, Kurzdarmsyndrom und HIV assoziierter Diarrhöen  erstattungsfähig


Deshalb finden sich die Indischen Flohsamenschalen auch in der *OTC-Liste* der wenigen nach der Gesundheitsreform von 2004 noch verordnungsfähigen Naturheilmittel wieder. - Indische Flohsamenschalen sind ein Stuhlregulanz, entfalten ihre Wirkung sowohl bei Verstopfung als auch bei Durchfall!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## ElifK.

Super ! Danke.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Elif,

während einer Urlaubsreise in ein außereuropäisches Land war es mir auch am 5. Tag nach der Ankunft nicht möglich, Stuhl abzusetzen. Eine Entleerung war dann nur noch durch einen Einlauf mit einem wirkungsvollen Medikament möglich. Auch nach Rückkehr in heimische Gefilde hielt dieser Zustand, wohl ausgelöst durch die ungewohnte Ernährung am Urlaubsort, noch an. Heriberts Rat mit den Flohsamenschalen habe ich sofort aufgegriffen. Ich habe also indische Flohsamenschalen - Biologische Präparate Dr. Groß GmbH., D82054 Sauerlach - bei einer Versandapotheke zu  5.54 je 250 Gramm Päckchen erworben. Und siehe da, nach bislang 3 x je 2 gehäufte Teelöffel, schnell umgerührt und getrunken jeweils immer morgens und abends, flutscht es wieder ohne nerviges Pressen. Ich werde vorerst mal dabei bleiben, nachdem ich 4 Päckchen erworben habe. Zugegebenermaßen hat evtl. auch jeweils 1 halber NEDA Früchtewürfel mitgeholfen, die Darmtätigkeit wieder zu stabilisieren.

Gewisse Bedenken hätte ich allerdings als per IGRT (bildgesteuerte IMRT) therapierter Betroffener, während der Bestrahlung diese Flohsamenschalen einzusetzen. Ich habe damals, also vor 5 Jahren, mich normal ernährt. Es gab nie während der 35 Sitzungen irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen. Mein Darm war intakt, nach dem Frühstück lief das täglich ab. Die Blase hatte ich tagelang vorher trainiert, möglichst viel Wasser zu halten. Es stand immer überall im Klinikum Wasser naturell herum, aber mehr als einen halben Liter habe ich unmittelbar vor Bestrahlungsbeginn nie getrunken, allerdings auch dafür gesorgt, dass während möglicher Wartezeiten hin und wieder der Blasenpegel gesenkt wurde. Es kam vor, dass ich sofort dran kam, aber es gab auch mal technisch bedingte Verschiebungen. Man sollte also flexibel sein, um nicht plötzlich unter zu großem Druck zu stehen. Also auch Nerven trainieren, abschalten können. Durch die Notwendigkeit bei Flohsamenschaleneinsatz viel trinken zu müssen, um Verklumpungen zu vermeiden, könnte evtl. doch der Harndrang während der Bestrahlung überhand nehmen. Ein Betroffener musste damals fluchtartig mit entblößtem Unterleib den Betrahlungstisch verlassen, weil es pressierte. Natürlich ärgerlich, weil das Bestrahlungsprogramm ja dann unterbrochen werden mußte.

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen, gelassen an die ganze Bestrahlungsprozedur heranzugehen. Keine Experimente gerade zu dieser Zeit. Wenn der Körper vorher funktionierte, warum sollte er das gerade während einer Bestrahlung nicht tun. Auch gekaufte Cremes und Puder waren nicht vonnöten.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater einen guten und glatten Verlauf.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

*Life Extension Foundation Recommendations*

 For optimal results, the majority of these supplements or dietary  changes should be introduced before starting radiation treatment. Refer  to the text for a more detailed explanation of the dose and duration of  the specific supplements.

*R-lipoic acid*300 milligrams (mg) daily*Beta-carotene*25,000 international units (IU) or 75 mg daily*Coenzyme Q10*100 to 400 mg daily*Curcumin*up to 3.2 grams daily*Panax ginseng (Siberian)*200 to 1000 mg daily*Green tea extract*725 mg three times daily*Hydrolytic enzymes* papain (100 mg), trypsin  (40 mg), and chymotrypsin (40 mg): three days before radiation therapy  and continuing until five days after completion of treatment*Kamillosan*10 drops in 1 ounce of water, three times daily (http://www.smallflower.com/).*L-arginine*900 mg daily*L-glutamine*20 to 40 grams administered before starting radiation therapy*Melatonin*up to 20 mg daily*Multivitamin/multimineral supplement* (without copper)*N-acetylcysteine*200 to 600 mg daily*Omega-3 fatty acids*1 to 2 grams (g) daily*Probiotics*2x109 Lactobacillus acidophilus daily*Pure honey*20 milliliters (ml), 15 minutes before, 15 minutes after, and 6 hours after radiotherapy*Selenium*200 to 1000 micrograms (mcg) daily*Silymarin*150 to 600 mg daily*Soy extract* containing 50 mg of isoflavonestwice daily*Taurine*1000 mg daily*Vitamin A* 8000 to 30,000 IU daily*Vitamin C* 500 mg three times daily*Vitamin E*400 to 1200 IU daily*Whey protein isolate*20 grams daily. 


Mehr hier: http://www.lef.org/protocols/cancer/...therapy_01.htm

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Wie aus vorherigem Dokument hervorgeht, sind komplementär die Krebszellen für Strahlung empfänglicher zu machen. 
Das hat der Strahlentherapeut wohl noch nie gehört oder sagt es bloß seinem besten Kumpel. 

Und parallel werden die gesunden Zellen, speziell auch Schleimhäute, vor Strahlenschäden geschützt.

Enzyme -und andere Maßnahmen- hindern die wandernden Krebszellen daran, sich erneut anzudocken.

Üblicherweise werden durch solche Therapien (Stahl, Strahl und Chemo) diverse krebsinduzierende und andere Krankheits-Prozesse ausgelöst

Enzyme!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Die Einnahme von Enzymen hemmt Entzündungen, reduziert Gewebsschwellungen und aktiviert die Abwehrzellen. Sie enttarnen Tumorzellen und machen sie angreifbarer für Zytostatika. (Nähere Informationen  GfBK-Info
Enzyme)."

http://www.biokrebs.de/images/storie...fos/Enzyme.pdf

Nicht kleckern sondern klotzen. Ca. 30 Stück am Tag. Seit Jahrzehnten ist das bekannt.

Hier weitere Informationen:  http://www.biokrebs.de/images/storie...-Therapien.pdf

----------

